# The all-new Neighbours 2009 thread



## stavros (Jan 1, 2009)

Well we're nearly at the end of our Ramsey Street haitus, so I thought, since last year's thread is so massive, I'd start another. I believe the show starts again on Monday, and whilst I can't remember the cliff-hanger, I am very much looking forward to it.

Whilst we wait, however, I thought it'd be nice to say what we hope is going to happen in the coming months. I myself want Harold to come back and for him and Lou to finally physically consumate their relationship. Bringing back at least one Timmins would be good too.


----------



## stavros (Jan 4, 2009)

Quick thread-revive in lieu of tomorrow's return.


----------



## stavros (Jan 5, 2009)

Has Rachel ever had a storyline which doesn't involve her fucking someone?


----------



## pigtails (Jan 5, 2009)

Missed it - what happened?


----------



## stavros (Jan 6, 2009)

Rachel's now copping off with Ty, Nicola's back living with the Parkers but all but Miranda think she's bluffing the amnesia, and Elle and Lucas look like fucking some time soon.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 6, 2009)

Harolds dying!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey girls let's have a webcam meet! We only live next fucking door to each other!


----------



## pigtails (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Hey girls let's have a webcam meet! We only live next fucking door to each other!



That was hysterical!!


----------



## stavros (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Hey girls let's have a webcam meet! We only live next fucking door to each other!



That was half the year's budget blown in the first week. 

No matter how many times they show Aussie Rules I've still not got a clue what it's all about. Anyone else?


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jan 9, 2009)

Steve's guts are giving him hell so the most sensible thing is to eat more Lasagne


----------



## pigtails (Jan 9, 2009)

stavros said:


> No matter how many times they show Aussie Rules I've still not got a clue what it's all about. Anyone else?



I lived there for a year and never managed to grasp it!


----------



## stavros (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been to hospital many times, and I don't think any doctor I've seen was wearing an old man's tank top (although it must be said I haven't seen the same doctor every time regardless of the issue, who also happens to live next door to me).


----------



## stavros (Jan 12, 2009)

At what point did Lucas become a mechanic? He was a respected photographer/artist when he was trying to pull Libby, but that seems to have been completely forgotten about.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2009)

Is Steve dead then?


----------



## stavros (Jan 12, 2009)

He's not dead, just resting. 

Nah, he ain't dead. I don't think he will die either. Poisoning is a bit dark for Neighbours, and we don't know exactly what she gave him either.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 12, 2009)

This year i'd like those 2 real life brothers who play Mickey and Ben to fuck off so i can watch Neighbours again.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 13, 2009)

i_hate_beckham said:


> This year i'd like those 2 real life brothers who play Mickey and Ben to fuck off so i can watch Neighbours again.



They haven't been in it this year, but now I've said that the saccharine smart arses will be back tomorrow


----------



## stavros (Jan 13, 2009)

Something's very wrong; Ramsey Street resident close to death and at the hospital, yet Karl nowhere to be seen? 

Hope Ty's hand is permanently fucked, because I was getting so sick of his and Rachael's musical bits.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am quite liking the Nicola story line. I wasn't, right up until the point where she said she was Miranda. Hopefully, she will go more mental and hunt them in the night and it will all turn out like a David Lynch film.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 14, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> They haven't been in it this year, but now I've said that the saccharine smart arses will be back tomorrow



Look what you did! I hope you're happy now.


----------



## red rose (Jan 14, 2009)

A new thread for a new year but nothing has changed in neighbours.

The Parkers are still the most annoying whiny family that exists - money problems seem to have been conveniently forgotten now that a family member has turned psycho, nevermind Steve's hospital bills.

Mickey is back bickering with the other kids about his emo family and no doubt he'll be running away again soon.

And Lucas needs to either drop that permanent smug expression and head cocked to the side look he has or have it punched off his bastard face


----------



## pigtails (Jan 15, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am quite liking the Nicola story line. I wasn't, right up until the point where she said she was Miranda. Hopefully, she will go more mental and hunt them in the night and it will all turn out like a David Lynch film.



I'm looking forward to when she escapes and starts hunting people too!!
Australian soaps are at their best when there's a psycho on the loose!!


----------



## stavros (Jan 15, 2009)

Hope Callum's not gone for good. Apart from Brie, he's the best kid character for a long time. Bit surprised Susan didn't compare him to Toadie when they were discussing him living away from his family.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 15, 2009)

stavros said:


> Hope Callum's not gone for good. Apart from Brie, he's the best kid character for a long time. Bit surprised Susan didn't compare him to Toadie when they were discussing him living away from his family.



^that. (except I actually tear'd )

I actually don't mind what'sherface now either. Elles new bitch.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 16, 2009)

drag0n said:


> ^that. (except I actually tear'd )
> 
> I actually don't mind what'sherface now either. Elles new bitch.



Yeah she's wicked!


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 16, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am quite liking the Nicola story line. I wasn't, right up until the point where she said she was Miranda. Hopefully, she will go more mental and hunt them in the night and it will all turn out like a David Lynch film.



Any noticed that Nicola seems to have cried in every single episode she's been in?!!


----------



## stavros (Jan 16, 2009)

drag0n said:


> I actually don't mind what'sherface now either. Elles new bitch.



I mean proper kids, rather than 20-somethings pretending to be kids. Although I will concur that Donna bursting in on Libby at school yesterday was great. Of the rest of the teenagers, only Declan and possibly Zeke start to approach OK-ness.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 19, 2009)

Go Dingos! Excellent pre-match build up montages of Ringo and Declan getting ready for the big game today, stood in front of a black background with plenty of middle distance staring and meaty bicep shots aimed directly at exciting the 14yr old girl demographic. Top notch neighbours.


----------



## stavros (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree, it was excellently crap. They also did a new thing in the pre-title sequence recap, where they used a blurring cut to go between scenes. I didn't like it.

Is Steph going to get Callum with Toadie the early sign of them possibly rekindling their relationship?


----------



## red rose (Jan 20, 2009)

That music is fucking annoying.


----------



## stavros (Jan 20, 2009)

That was great, the Dawn French-alike thinking Toadie and Fitzy were gay. 

Even though no one outside of Oz understands Aussie Rules, I can't imagine Zeke would be playing on a team that would get radio coverage.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 23, 2009)

Cheerleader Susan.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Is Dan a nonce then?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 23, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Go Dingos! Excellent pre-match build up montages of Ringo and Declan getting ready for the big game today, stood in front of a black background with plenty of middle distance staring and meaty bicep shots aimed directly at exciting the 14yr old girl demographic. Top notch neighbours.


I actually stopped watching neighbours for a while after that. Just a little bit scarred.


----------



## stavros (Jan 24, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Is Dan a nonce then?



No, but he is a bit of a twat. So now him and Libby are getting married, one of five things will happen; he'll commit adultery, she'll commit adultery, he'll die, she'll die, or they'll leave. Reasonably young relationships don't last in Ramsey Street.


----------



## stavros (Jan 26, 2009)

Today was quality, especially Donna, who's fast turning into a very good character; "Ringo was OK, he'll get better with practice."


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 26, 2009)

stavros said:


> Today was quality, especially Donna, who's fast turning into a very good character; "Ringo was OK, he'll get better with practice."





She has lots of potential.


----------



## stavros (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh my god, a man and woman with a high level of sexual tension accidently get locked in a confined space together; where do the script writers come up with these incredibly original storylines?


----------



## pigtails (Jan 27, 2009)

stavros said:


> Oh my god, a man and woman with a high level of sexual tension accidently get locked in a confined space together; we're do the script writers come up with these incredibly original storylines?



It's cutting edge, fo sure!!


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jan 28, 2009)

stavros said:


> Oh my god, a man and woman with a high level of sexual tension accidently get locked in a confined space together; we're do the script writers come up with these incredibly original storylines?



and how are they going to get out, that padlock looked pretty secure to me


----------



## stavros (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone ever been to Australia? Is it true to life that their everyone leaves their front door wide open for anyone to walk in? They're always doing it in Ramsey Street.

Also, surely even a school with two teachers, as Erinborough High has, wouldn't have someone teaching their step brother and sister as Libby does with Zeke and Rachel.


----------



## pigtails (Jan 31, 2009)

I've been to Ramsey Street - tres exciting!


----------



## stavros (Feb 2, 2009)

Was there ever any explanation as to why Lucas went from being an acclaimed photographic artist to a car mechanic? Was it just while Ned's away?


----------



## stavros (Feb 6, 2009)

Callum is the best addition for ages. 

They haven't yet said how Bridget got pregnant; what is this "getting physical" that they speak of?


----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2009)

Absolute classic line from Miranda today;

"I don't think Steve can cope with much more of my gushing."


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 9, 2009)

stavros said:


> Absolute classic line from Miranda today;
> 
> "I don't think Steve can cope with much more of my gushing."


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 10, 2009)

I keep missing bits. What happened when Bridge told Dec? I turned on for the police suggesting his car was stolen.


----------



## stavros (Feb 10, 2009)

Basically he went mental. Rebecca tried to comfort him, but he snatched the keys, went out speeding, spent the night in a cell, and when he got home accused Rebecca of wrecking her life by having a kid very young (which is reasonable when you consider how much of prick Oliver was). Now I think both him and Bridget are trying to contact each other at the same time so both are engaged.

Karl adds yet another string to his bow by being the work experience mentor at the hospital. Is there nothing this man can't do?


----------



## pigtails (Feb 10, 2009)

stavros said:


> Karl adds yet another string to his bow by being the work experience mentor at the hospital. Is there nothing this man can't do?



he's a fucking god!


----------



## Iguana (Feb 11, 2009)

stavros said:


> Karl adds yet another string to his bow by being the work experience mentor at the hospital. Is there nothing this man can't do?



Skin a pig?


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 11, 2009)

I quite like neighbours at the mo'.


Is Toadie the only vaguely young person allowed to date overweight women?


----------



## pigtails (Feb 11, 2009)

drag0n said:


> I quite like neighbours at the mo'.
> 
> 
> Is Toadie the only vaguely young person allowed to date overweight women?



yes, because he is a bit tubby himself - none of the fit, svelt ones would date a fatty cause that would be wrong and against the natural order of things.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 11, 2009)

I am quite liking Neighbours at the moment as well.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 11, 2009)

Elle taking her dress off. Yes please!

Damned underwear.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 12, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Elle taking her dress off. Yes please!
> 
> Damned underwear.


Youtube link??

Still not watching till the fucking wank brothers fuck off and die.


----------



## rollinder (Feb 12, 2009)

stavros said:


> Karl adds yet another string to his bow by being the work experience mentor at the hospital. Is there nothing this man can't do?


 
Be faithful?


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 12, 2009)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Youtube link??
> 
> Still not watching till the fucking wank brothers fuck off and die.


There's been a minor amount of Ben but Mickey is probably hiding in a bin recently. It's not bad!


----------



## pigtails (Feb 12, 2009)

rollinder said:


> Be faithful?


----------



## stavros (Feb 13, 2009)

pigtails said:


> yes, because he is a bit tubby himself - none of the fit, svelt ones would date a fatty cause that would be wrong and against the natural order of things.



Eh? He married Dee, and was engaged to both Cindy and Steph.

Interesting how abortion was insinuated today. I can't remember them ever doing that.


----------



## pigtails (Feb 13, 2009)

stavros said:


> Eh? He married Dee, and was engaged to both Cindy and Steph.



The point being made was that only toadie is allowed to date a fat girl not because the more slender girls can't date him but because program makers still shy away from having a fat girl with a skinny guy (unless it's for comedy value like toadie's mum and dad), it's fine for a fat guy to be with a skinny girl though obviously 

Anyway back to neighbours - I like Kelly she seems like she's gonna be a good character.  and fingers crossed Declan does himself some permanent damage.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 14, 2009)

pigtails said:


> The point being made was that only toadie is allowed to date a fat girl not because the more slender girls can't date him but because program makers still shy away from having a fat girl with a skinny guy (unless it's for comedy value like toadie's mum and dad), it's fine for a fat guy to be with a skinny girl though obviously
> 
> Anyway back to neighbours - I like Kelly she seems like she's gonna be a good character.  and fingers crossed Declan does himself some permanent damage.



Agree to all points.



Dee isn't coming back.  I spotted her somewhere else in australia (Underbelly) with brown hair.


----------



## stavros (Feb 14, 2009)

pigtails said:


> The point being made was that only toadie is allowed to date a fat girl not because the more slender girls can't date him but because program makers still shy away from having a fat girl with a skinny guy (unless it's for comedy value like toadie's mum and dad), it's fine for a fat guy to be with a skinny girl though obviously



Zeke went out with Bree, but admittedly they were both about 8 at the time.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 17, 2009)

Libby has morphed into Kate from McLeod's Daughters. I'm rather amused because in McLeod's she had a relationship with Dan (Brewer) and now they're engaged (in neighbours). yeeeah.


----------



## pigtails (Feb 17, 2009)

drag0n said:


> Dee isn't coming back.  I spotted her somewhere else in australia (Underbelly) with brown hair.



I felt sure she's come back at some point - (Harold did it after being swept out to sea!) - I thought she was gonna turn up on Toadies wedding day


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 17, 2009)

pigtails said:


> I felt sure she's come back at some point - (Harold did it after being swept out to sea!) - I thought she was gonna turn up on Toadies wedding day


Yes. I was almost upset when she didn't turn up as he was about to marry Steph.
Underbelly has finished though so perhaps she'll dye her hair and reappear... or not.


----------



## stavros (Feb 17, 2009)

drag0n said:


> Libby has morphed into Kate from McLeod's Daughters. I'm rather amused because in McLeod's she had a relationship with Dan (Brewer) and now they're engaged (in neighbours). yeeeah.



It took me a few seconds to realise it was Libby. Libby's been in it so long (only Lou and Paul pre-date her?) that it's quite difficult when she suddenly looks very different.

Looks like the abortion is off then. How surprising.


----------



## pigtails (Feb 17, 2009)

stavros said:


> It took me a few seconds to realise it was Libby. Libby's been in it so long (only Lou and Paul pre-date her?) that it's quite difficult when she suddenly looks very different.
> 
> Looks like the abortion is off then. How surprising.



Me when I realised it was Libby ----->


----------



## stavros (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe Dan will call off the marriage when he sees.


----------



## pigtails (Feb 17, 2009)

They should at least have someone say "You look different today - have you done something to your hair??"


----------



## rollinder (Feb 18, 2009)

stavros said:


> Eh? He married Dee, and was engaged to both Cindy and Steph.
> 
> Interesting how abortion was insinuated today. I can't remember them ever doing that.


 
Lauri (or what ever her name was who Conner got pregnant) got as far as the clinic door iirc and going way back Todd got run over doing the saving Pheobe from aborting his child at the last minute thing. Don't think anyone actually got as far as being alowd to actually have an abortion though.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 18, 2009)

rollinder said:


> Lauri (or what ever her name was who Conner got pregnant) got as far as the clinic door iirc and going way back Todd got run over doing the saving Pheobe from aborting his child at the last minute thing. Don't think anyone actually got as far as being alowd to actually have an abortion though.



Wasn't it implied last week that Elle had an abortion in the past when she told the girls she had been pregnant but unfortunately had no one to help her?  

Although they could have been laying down the plot for Elle's long lost child to appear in 6 months.


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2009)

Spot the difference;


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Feb 20, 2009)

pigtails said:


> Me when I realised it was Libby ----->



the 'new' Libby is wrong on so many levels. been better to have written the character out for a while me thinks.

love the way they got 'Libby' to answer the phone "hello, Libby Kennedy" just to make it clear to the audience who she is 

and Karl Kennedy. what a legend - he runs that hospital


----------



## pigtails (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think thay could write her out easily cause of the whole wedding thing but it would definitely have been better.

I like the way when everyone speaks to her they have to say Libby after every sentence.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 20, 2009)

Are we on for reruns of more old stories then?
Did Lou have a painkiller problem?
Who couldn't read? Conner?


----------



## stavros (Feb 20, 2009)

Connor was intially only semi-literate. He was quite a good character, probably second only to Lance in terms of Toadie's many foils over the years.

Whilst they're not really linked, Callum, Donna and Lucas are all pretty good new characters. Makes up for the general dullness of the Parkers et al.


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2009)

Is it me, or does Erinsborough High look like a prison from the outside? This isn't the best picture, but some of the shots they showed today looked so much like Alcatraz.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh noez! Harold storyline making me cry (no spoilers!!! I've conveniently forgotten any encountered thus far)


----------



## pigtails (Feb 25, 2009)

Awwww poor Harold


----------



## stavros (Feb 25, 2009)

If he does die, hopefully he'll let Lou know his true feelings for him.


----------



## stavros (Feb 27, 2009)

If Callum needs his eyes testing, there's surely only one man is Australia who could do that;


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have been away, but I need to register my disgust at fake Libby.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 1, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I have been away, but I need to register my disgust at fake Libby.



It is because 'Real' Libby had pneumonia and a collapsed lung - so whilst it is shit at least it's temporary!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 1, 2009)

pigtails said:


> It is because 'Real' Libby had pneumonia and a collapsed lung - so whilst it is shit at least it's temporary!



I know it is.

It still disgusts me though. They could have just sent her to colack or something.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 1, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I know it is.
> 
> It still disgusts me though. They could have just sent her to colack or something.



Oh yeah, definitely!

She's just NOT Libby!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 1, 2009)

pigtails said:


> Oh yeah, definitely!
> 
> She's just NOT Libby!!



And they are all looking at her and talking to her like she is.



I am going to write an angry letter addressed to Ramsey St. How dare they.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 1, 2009)

They've even fooled her poor son!!
evil bastards! 

They think that just by repeatedly saying Libby we are gonna be fooled!!! We're not that stupid!!


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 1, 2009)

See you'd all be fine if only you watched McLeods Daughters. Fitzy was getting with new libby in that before he was with Libby so all is right in my world... uh. sort of.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 1, 2009)

stavros said:


> If he does die, hopefully he'll let Lou know his true feelings for him.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 2, 2009)

I actually laughed proper hard at today. I wont say what at tho' as the 5:30 showing hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2009)

drag0n said:


> I actually laughed proper hard at today. I wont say what at tho' as the 5:30 showing hasn't happened yet.



ooooooo!

I am definitely going to watch now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am used to fake-libby now. I think she is a bit fit.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 2, 2009)

Ooooh. I hope it was as funny as I found it earlier. 


See I don't think fake-libby is a bit fit but then she played the plain friend in McLeods Daughters. I can't cope with her in libby clothes tbh. She should be in a plaid shirt and jeans shearing sheep. Sweatily actually, I'm sure some would find that alluring.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2009)

I like Balloon girl.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I like Balloon girl.



I like her balloon creations!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2009)

pigtails said:


> I like her balloon creations!!!



I liked the look on her face. 



Those were some impressive balloon creations though! I think I might get a balloonist for my next birthday.


----------



## stavros (Mar 2, 2009)

I wouldn't say no to New Libby, but she's not a patch on the original. Still on topic, does anyone else think that Rebecca has an element of MILF-ness to her?

In other good news, I got a new housemate yesterday and it turns out she's a Neighbours fan too, so I'm no longer watching it on my own.


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2009)

They were subtley laying on the homoerotic undertones with Lou and Harold today. "How many Christmases have we spend together?"


----------



## pigtails (Mar 3, 2009)

I have no sympathy for the new Libby.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2009)

stavros said:


> They were subtley laying on the homoerotic undertones with Lou and Harold today. "How many Christmases have we spend together?"



That pleased me.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 3, 2009)

They HAVE to declare their love for each other!
It's such a beautiful thing


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 5, 2009)

I thought for a split second, after Harold had weepily said "God bless you, everybody", that he was going to drive his van into all the Christmas decorations.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 5, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I thought for a split second, after Harold had weepily said "God bless you, everybody", that he was going to drive his van into all the Christmas decorations.



you should write the scripts - that would have been soooo cool!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have thought for some time I should write the scripts.

I would follow those episodes of Eastenders, like the one focusing entirely on Dot Cotton, and have an entire episode about Harold Bishops chin.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 5, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> an entire episode about Harold Bishops chin.




The endless wibble is like one of those executive toys!


----------



## stavros (Mar 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Harold Bishops chin.



I'm confused, you seem to be refering to it in the singular. 

I see that after a few days without C5 have managed to find another sponsor for Neighbours. It is their flagship show after all.


----------



## stavros (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh, and did today's episode make anyone want to back up my early advocation of Rebecca for MILF status?


----------



## stavros (Mar 9, 2009)

OK it was only a dream, but we had three in a bed today. Neighbours is starting to push the envelope.


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 9, 2009)

stavros said:


> Oh, and did today's episode make anyone want to back up my early advocation of Rebecca for MILF status?



Rebecca has _more than a bit_ of MILF status going on! They've turned up the heat with her recently, had her wearing some awesome figure-hugging dresses. I do suspect the actress is younger than the character she portrays mind.

* Checks Wikipedia *

As I thought, the actress is younger - by six years - than Neighbours would have you believe.


----------



## stavros (Mar 9, 2009)

Hehe, so I see. I mean, technically she's not just a MILF, but a GILF, and about to become one again.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 10, 2009)

I definitely fancy fake libby. She is cute.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 10, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I definitely fancy fake libby. She is cute.



TRAITOR!!!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 10, 2009)

God i hate fake libby so much.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 10, 2009)

sim667 said:


> God i hate fake libby so much.



take note Dill!


----------



## stavros (Mar 10, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I definitely fancy fake libby. She is cute.



Oh she's not ugly, I wouldn't say no, but she's not Original Libby, who was quite close to feminine perfection. OK, her kid's only about 6, but boy did she define MILF.


----------



## stavros (Mar 16, 2009)

That was a brilliant rugby tackle Callum did on Steve. Callum is one of the best new characters they've had for ages, although he does make Mickey and Ben look even shitter than before.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 16, 2009)

so was that _really_ santa??
*excited*


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 16, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I definitely fancy fake libby. She is cute.



Weirdo.


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 16, 2009)

pigtails said:


> so was that _really_ santa??
> *excited*



That scene made me very, very angry...


----------



## pigtails (Mar 16, 2009)

spartacus mills said:


> That scene made me very, very angry...



life is way to short to get angry at neighbours.............. it was ridiculous though!


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 16, 2009)

pigtails said:


> life is way to short to get angry at neighbours..............



Perhaps you're right but I love 'Neighbours' more than I love life itself... , maybe it was just too much to take after that piss poor Xmarse song... *AND*  when I'm still trying to adjust to Fake Libby.....


----------



## pigtails (Mar 16, 2009)

spartacus mills said:


> Perhaps you're right but I love 'Neighbours' more than I love life itself... , maybe it was just too much to take after that piss poor Xmarse song... *AND*  when I'm still trying to adjust to Fake Libby.....



fair enough - it has been shocking recently!............. we all have our breaking point


----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2009)

They are overplaying this Ty-Rachel music thing. They're fecking awful.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 17, 2009)

when's the album out??


----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2009)

They should leave the music to Paul; 
Hasselhoffian genius.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 17, 2009)

'Don't it make you feeeeel gooood?'................ Yes, Yes it does Stephan!!


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 17, 2009)

Ive just realised that Paul looks a bit like Van Damme.


----------



## stavros (Mar 18, 2009)

I think he looks like Fabio Capello, which might mean an England recall to play in goal.


----------



## stavros (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone else hoping they get Izzy back? They're mentioning her quite a bit at the moment.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm well looking forward to the accident.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 19, 2009)

i've missed the last 2 days and will probably miss tomorrow  
what's happening?


----------



## pigtails (Mar 23, 2009)

OMFG Excellent reintroduction of 'real' Libby!


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 23, 2009)

pigtails said:


> OMFG Excellent reintroduction of 'real' Libby!



Yeah! Libby looks much better now than she did before she hit the water. At least some good has come out of this watery disaster.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 24, 2009)

should have killed them all.


----------



## red rose (Mar 24, 2009)

I haven't had any TV access or internet access outside of the university library since the 31st of January now but I will be getting TV on Wednesday hopefully so I thought I'd come and catch up on things.

How the fuck have I missed Bridget getting pregnant?!


----------



## stavros (Mar 24, 2009)

red rose said:


> How the fuck have I missed Bridget getting pregnant?!



Yeah, they showed the full on penetration and moment of orgasm and everything. 

When will Ramsey Street-ians learn, that if they go anywhere outside of the city or suburbs then some kind of disaster will befall at least one of them? However, the Real Libby being back is a godsend.


----------



## stavros (Mar 25, 2009)

Richard Dawkins has arrived, being cited by Karl in his anti-god tirade at Harold. Dawkins would be a good guest star.


----------



## stavros (Mar 26, 2009)

Aaaaarrrghh, Karl's been kidknapped by the god squad. 

I hope Susan's alright.


----------



## stavros (Mar 27, 2009)

Something hit me during today's episode; everyone in the Street will at some point, if they saty around long enough, get ill or injured. Everyone that is except Karl, because he needs to personally nurse them back to health. Has the man ever been "a bit crook"?


----------



## pigtails (Mar 27, 2009)

interesting theory!
I don't recall him being ill


----------



## stavros (Mar 31, 2009)

OK, it's not a physical problem, but Karl's definitely a bit ill in the head if he thinks Zeke is worth busting his bollocks for.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 31, 2009)

hahaha, so true!


----------



## stavros (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't get it. We have a health board meeting at the hospital and Karl's not there.   We all know he has a great deal of experience of working with breasts.


----------



## red rose (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok so I've finally managed to get TV and Ive watched this week's omnibus.

Bridget is pregnant
Donna tried to get pregnant to trap Ringo
Zeke faked his own death but according to that video he hated everyone anyway so whats the loss?
Rachel is being horrible to everyone *again*

I've got all that.

Why the hell is Dan's miserable cow ex-wife back and what was that about her having a baby?
Why aren't Dan and Libby marr/ied yet?
Who is Steph shagging?
What the fuck is up with weird new-charlie?

Have I missed anything else that might be crucial?


----------



## red rose (Apr 4, 2009)

Psychic?! Fucking psychic?!


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2009)

I think they're going to have to kill Mickey, Ben and Charlie, because Callum just makes them all look so shit. Best kid character for many a year (since young Toady?).


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh my god, I swear today when they were practising the photo shoot and Rachael stepped out of the car in a short skirt, Donna said to her "Put your lips together."


----------



## Iguana (Apr 7, 2009)

pigtails said:


> interesting theory!
> I don't recall him being ill



Wasn't Karl an alcoholic?  And everyone wanted him to deal with it, except Izzy who kept pouring drinks down him so she could shag him?


----------



## pigtails (Apr 7, 2009)

He did have a problem with drinking yeah but that's not an illness, I've never know the man to even have a sniffle!!  What ever he's on I want some!


----------



## gosub (Apr 9, 2009)

Australia doubles its health care provision!


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 9, 2009)

pigtails said:


> He did have a problem with drinking yeah but that's not an illness, I've never know the man to even have a sniffle!!  What ever he's on I want some!



I think he regularly dips into his own medicine bag.


----------



## stavros (Apr 12, 2009)

Or picks up his stash when he tours British Uni campuses. 

I hope whoever Hazza rents his place out add a bit of spice to the show, a la the Timmins, Scullys, Rebeccis, etc.


----------



## stavros (Apr 14, 2009)

Well it looks like she is already, although it's a bit predictable that Paul's trouser radar would be alerted.

And that bit where Libby and then everyone else started singing was one of the most cringworthy things they've ever done.


----------



## stavros (Apr 23, 2009)

I think Karl owes Susan a tiny bit of forgiveness after all their travails.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 27, 2009)

WHAT.

THE.

FUCK.



I just pissed myself with laughter.

hahahahahaha

hahahahahahahahaha

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## pigtails (Apr 27, 2009)

Was that Zeke's Karate Kid impression??


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 27, 2009)

pigtails said:


> Was that Zeke's Karate Kid impression??



Yeh. Brilliant.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 27, 2009)

Gee nee us!!!!


----------



## stavros (Apr 27, 2009)

pigtails said:


> Was that Zeke's Karate Kid impression??



I heard he's got a cameo role in a scene in tomorrow's episode; *walks on, walks off*


----------



## pigtails (Apr 27, 2009)

hehehehehe!


----------



## stavros (Apr 29, 2009)

As we said earlier, Karl never gets ill. However, anyone else noticed that since he started working at the hospital, no one ever needs to see a GP anymore? They always head straight for the hospital instead. I think we need a replacement GP, preferably Darcy. He was one mean motherfucker, and hence great.


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Apr 29, 2009)

Do the sets still wobble


----------



## pigtails (Apr 29, 2009)

Rad Nance said:


> Do the sets still wobble




it's not prisoner!!!


----------



## stavros (May 2, 2009)

Rad Nance said:


> Do the sets still wobble



No, I think they've invested in a new set recently, at the hospital and the gym. We're there all the time now, but never use Toady's or Karl's old offices.

Farewell Jellybelly. You'll be much missed and it's sad that you never got to tell Lou how you felt.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2009)

They had an Englishman in it today (the record boss) who didn't A) say a load of pommie stereotype lines, or B) was an Aussie actor doing a crap accent. Well done Neighbours.


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2009)

Had to reassure my housemate, who's just got back from holiday, that Harold didn't die, and even if he had he'd still come back.


----------



## Iguana (May 12, 2009)

The Two Libbys

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid20170988001?bctid=22856795001


----------



## stavros (May 12, 2009)

That is fucking brilliant.   Libby says exactly what we've been saying about Karl for years. You just know the writers try anything they think they can get away with, and then a bit more. Thanks for that.


----------



## stavros (May 13, 2009)

Woohoo, Rachel, she of the perennial fucking of older blokes swearing they're "the one" in a Mark from Peep Show style, has finally left. Good riddance I say.


----------



## spartacus mills (May 13, 2009)

Iguana said:


> The Two Libbys
> 
> http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid20170988001?bctid=22856795001


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2009)

Finally, after more than six months of on-off flirtation, Lucas makes a proper move on Elle.

And I know Susan has played surrogate mother to most of Australia, but she really shouldn't have contradicted Toadie with Callum today.


----------



## stavros (May 28, 2009)

Ben majorly fucked today by saying "No Girls Aloud", which would needless to say make the world a much darker place.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2009)

I like that other boy who has appeared. Kyle? He is proper funny.


----------



## pigtails (Jul 14, 2009)

awww Dilly's back and breathes life into the neighbours thread  - the aussie soap saviour!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2009)

I like how he has appeared. 

He is not part of any family. He had no big entrance. He just sort of, faded in. 

And he is proper funny as well.


----------



## pigtails (Jul 14, 2009)

Wasn't he introduced when zeke went through his bad boy stage??

Seems to have just come back into it.  He's better than rubbish ringo and declan!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2009)

pigtails said:


> Wasn't he introduced when zeke went through his bad boy stage??
> 
> Seems to have just come back into it.  He's better than rubbish ringo and declan!



Definitely. 

I reckon has potential to be a classic neighbours character!


----------



## pigtails (Jul 14, 2009)

Are Steph and Toady gonna get back together then??

I'm not sure I want them to.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh I don't know! It looks like they might. I don't want them too either though. They are better as mates innit. 

LOL at Kyle. He is fucking brilliant. He is a quintessential bighead aussie male.


----------



## stavros (Jul 15, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I like how he has appeared.
> 
> He is not part of any family. He had no big entrance. He just sort of, faded in.
> 
> And he is proper funny as well.



This is how Toady got his break. He was half Stony's younger brother and half Billy's rebellious mate, but he's been one of the stalwarts of Ramsey Street now for about 15 years.

We all thought this thread was a gonna, but what do you know it's mutated into Harold Bishop.


----------



## stavros (Jul 16, 2009)

I love how Toady called her "Mummy-Susan" in the coffee shop today. Takes you back....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 16, 2009)

Stavros - can you explain what is going on with the Robinson family? I am often cooking and only half paying attention, and I cant quite figure out what is happening there.


----------



## stavros (Jul 18, 2009)

Elle and Lucas found, I think, Helen Daniels' will under Harold's old house, and I think it had shitloads left in it. Turned out she or her daughter (Paul's mum I think) had had an affair with Max Ramsey (he was before my time) and that Paul actually had a half sister. I think Paul is Helen's most direct descendant and so would be entitled to her estate. Elle doesn't want him getting the money so duped him inter signing the release papers for the money, but her lawyer (not Toady ) found out about the half sister. He left a message on her answer phone which Paul heard and so they both, seperately set out on a mission to find the half sister. Now the cliffhanger from Friday is that we're meant to assume that Paul's bumped his sister off.

I think this is right, or at least on the right lines. It's quite a complex storyline for Neighbours.


----------



## stavros (Jul 20, 2009)

Today we had a surprising first; Zeke walking round with no shirt on.  We've had this many times over the years, with Joel, Drew, Stu, Boyd, etc, sadly and sexistly never from any of the female cast, but Zeke?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 20, 2009)

I was disappointed with Zeke and Sunny's first date. I know it was meant to be sweet, but it just reminded me of a first date I had where I made courgette pasta. 

Zeke is a stud now, stavros!


----------



## stavros (Jul 20, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Zeke is a stud now, stavros!



I think the correct term is "spunk". Ah, what charming Aussie naivity.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope you are also a fan of Kyle.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sunny has a bit of an odd fashion style.

A bit mid 90s french textbook imo.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2009)

And WTF is her accent?


----------



## pigtails (Jul 21, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> And WTF is her accent?



Korean!........................... apparently!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2009)

So she is _actually_ Korean? It is bizarre.


----------



## pigtails (Jul 21, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> So she is _actually_ Korean? It is bizarre.



Well that's what they say - it's really odd!


----------



## Iguana (Jul 21, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> So she is _actually_ Korean? It is bizarre.



The actor playing Sunny is Australian but her mother is Korean and she was raised speaking Korean.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 21, 2009)

Paul Robinson is no longer in the credits. Does it make you feel good?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2009)

orly?


----------



## pigtails (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Paul Robinson is no longer in the credits. Does it make you feel good?



What????

I don't believe you!!!


----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Paul Robinson is no longer in the credits. Does it make you feel good?



No way. Paul, especially in his evil incarnation, is one of the show's big draws, although Rebecca can do better than him (Tim Collins perhaps?  ).


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 21, 2009)

pigtails said:


> What????
> 
> I don't believe you!!!


watch the credits then.


----------



## pigtails (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> watch the credits then.



He was in them yesterday!

Missed them today but I shall be keeping an eye out tomorrow


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 22, 2009)

I didn't see him in them.


----------



## pigtails (Jul 22, 2009)

he was doing a bbq with Rebecca in them


----------



## pigtails (Jul 22, 2009)

*phew*
He's still there!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope that secret orphaned Robinson family become characters, because that girl is fit.


----------



## pigtails (Jul 22, 2009)

Of course they will!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2009)

She can get with Kyle and it will be the best thing ever.


----------



## pigtails (Jul 22, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> She can get with Kyle and it will be the best thing ever.





That would be awesome


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2009)

Oooooo! Lou is looking good, isn't he?


----------



## pigtails (Jul 22, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Oooooo! Lou is looking good, isn't he?



doesn't he always!


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 22, 2009)

Wonder where the new kids will be living? Is anyone in Harolds house at the mo? I can't keep up.
Think I have a mini crush on donna.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2009)

drag0n said:


> Wonder where the new kids will be living? Is anyone in Harolds house at the mo? I can't keep up.
> Think I have a mini crush on donna.


----------



## stavros (Jul 23, 2009)

drag0n said:


> Think I have a mini crush on donna.



The actress is apparently 19, if that eases your morals at all. The character's meant to be 17.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 24, 2009)

It wouldnt matter if she was only 17.


----------



## pigtails (Jul 24, 2009)

dirty boy!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 24, 2009)

They only want you when your seventeen, when your twenty-one, your no fun.


----------



## pigtails (Jul 24, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> They only want you when your seventeen, when your twenty-one, your no fun.




ain't dat da trute!


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

I did several hours later think back to posting that and wonder about age (like I keep needing to look up the 90210 boys for my mate) but then I thought nahh it's fine. I forget that I'm 27.


----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2009)

OK, that Ramsey family look like they might need a place to live, and Harold's old place is, I think, empty at the moment. Can we hypothesise that it won't be for much longer?


----------



## pigtails (Jul 28, 2009)

I think you _might_ be right


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 28, 2009)

drag0n said:


> *Wonder where the new kids will be living? Is anyone in Harolds house at the mo?* I can't keep up.
> Think I have a mini crush on donna.





(oh and slight update on one of my posts - the 90210 boys are less boy than thought. One is only a year younger than me, which is nice).


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 29, 2009)

lesbo action today!


----------



## pigtails (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> lesbo action today!



WHAT!??!



I missed it today!


----------



## stavros (Jul 30, 2009)

This'll probably be an excuse for someone to post the Sky-Lana clip yet again.


----------



## pigtails (Jul 30, 2009)

stavros said:


> This'll probably be an excuse for someone to post the Sky-Lana clip yet again.



yay!!!!


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh look. New family on the street. Sort of, are they Robinsons?


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 1, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I hope that secret orphaned Robinson family become characters, because that girl is fit.



She's about 12.

Neighbours lacks fit characters at the moment - Rebecca is probably the hottest.


----------



## stavros (Aug 3, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> Neighbours lacks fit characters at the moment - Rebecca is probably the hottest.



Oh she's definitely a GILF, but Libby has them all beat. She could do so much better than Dan.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 12, 2009)

I bet Susan is pregnant.

That would be hilarious.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm blates going to miss todays. Was that the least eventful wedding ever? I thought she'd at least go into labour.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 12, 2009)

I thought it was a wikkid wedding!

I'd want one like that.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't mean there was anything wrong with it just nothing went wrong. Not very eventful for a soap.


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2009)

I missed Friday's, so can someone tell me who it was beating Lucas up in the opening sequence?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 17, 2009)

Some people he played snooker with.

It was a bit random actually.


----------



## pigtails (Aug 17, 2009)

Paul is possibly the best character....... EVER!


----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2009)

pigtails said:


> Paul is possibly the best character....... EVER!



He is good. The only asset, so to speak, he's lacking is as eye-candy.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 18, 2009)

Has Mickey fucked off yet so i can watch Neighbours again?


----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2009)

No, but he doesn't really figure in any storylines since Ned left. Him, Ben and Charlie are really just extras padding out the scenes.

This surrogacy storyline is really quite cutting for Neighbours, isn't it?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 19, 2009)

stavros said:


> No, but he doesn't really figure in any storylines since Ned left. Him, Ben and Charlie are really just extras padding out the scenes.
> 
> This surrogacy storyline is really quite cutting for Neighbours, isn't it?


But he has fucked off a month ago in Australia.


----------



## pigtails (Aug 19, 2009)

i_hate_beckham said:


> But he has fucked off a month ago in Australia.



Does he die a horrible death??

*fingers crossed*


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 19, 2009)

Mickey fucking off is one spoiler that doesn't spoil a thing.


----------



## pigtails (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Iguana (Aug 19, 2009)

stavros said:
			
		

> This surrogacy storyline is really quite cutting for Neighbours, isn't it?



Meh, Home and Away did it about 10 years ago.



pigtails said:


> Does he die a horrible death??
> 
> *fingers crossed*





Spoiler: upcoming-not-mickey



No but Bridget does.


----------



## pigtails (Aug 19, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO WAY!!!!


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought that was a mickey spoiler.  Let's say no more. I don't believe anything on the internet.   Oh and if we never mention it again I will forget.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry, I figured anyone reading spoilers wanted to be spoiled.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought it would be about Mickey.


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2009)

Great sexual innuendo from Lucas today;

"I could put some effort into you and you wouldn't be faking it."


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 20, 2009)

NO WAY @ Iquanas spoiler!!!


----------



## Iguana (Aug 21, 2009)

Spoiler: you-only-have-yourself-to-blame-if-you-look



Tbf, it's more of a kooky neighbours magic death than horrific.  And once she dies the rest of the Parkers decide to fuck off too.  Promo for the "special event"


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 21, 2009)

not looking.


----------



## stavros (Aug 22, 2009)

When the hell will they learn? If they go into the bush AT ALL, someone will come a cropper.


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2009)

Shit main story today, with Zeke and Sunny getting injured, but Karl and Susan rescued the episode with their innuendos.


----------



## stavros (Aug 27, 2009)

Bugger, missed it today due to the early start. And try as I might I couldn't find a Five+1 (the Fiver repeat clashed with something else and has too many ads).


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 27, 2009)

Today was paul and rebecca are now engaged (he didn't want to in a saving her from him way but of course he did really). What else? Lucas sacked off elle to go somewhere with steph.
Toadie and callum met a wrestler. Batista. Just out and about in the general store area.


----------



## stavros (Aug 28, 2009)

They weren't being too subtle with Steph's thing for Lucas were they?


----------



## Iguana (Sep 2, 2009)

What's in Karl and Susan's blue box.  I need to know.


----------



## pigtails (Sep 2, 2009)

Iguana said:


> What's in Karl and Susan's blue box.  I need to know.



stuff that'd make a whore blush!


----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2009)

Half of you knows it would be horrific and destroy all preconception you had of quiet suburban Melbourne, but the other half is very curious indeed.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 2, 2009)

I just want to compare it to the contents of my "blue" box.  They have many years on me so I'm sure theirs is very interesting indeed.


----------



## pigtails (Sep 2, 2009)

It's a bit small for the _really_ interesting stuff!


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2009)

Rather risque (for Neighbours) imagery of breast feeding today.


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2009)

OK, Lucas has a choice, Elle or Steph? Who would us Urbanites pick?


----------



## pigtails (Sep 8, 2009)

stavros said:


> OK, Lucas has a choice, Elle or Steph? Who would us Urbanites pick?



Steph!


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm annoyed with Steph tbh. Does she go for single blokes?

Glad to see Kate in school.


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2009)

If Libby and Dan are so desperate for a kid, why don't they just adopt a load of kids who's families are moving from the area, a la Karl and Susan since time began?


----------



## Iguana (Sep 10, 2009)

stavros said:


> If Libby and Dan are so desperate for a kid, why don't they just adopt a load of kids who's families are moving from the area, a la Karl and Susan since time began?



NO!!!!!!!!  

That would mean they'd keep Mickey.  Ben is bad enough without having his RL brother become his adoptive brother.


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 11, 2009)

Caught up with my old childhood friend _Neighbours _yesterday on a rare day off. It was so boring. I yearn for a return to the Bouncer's Dream era. Mrs Mangle getting tipsy on apple juice which had gone and fermented, or something.

Can anyone name any new characters over the last couple of years that aren't completely and skull-numbingly bland?


----------



## pigtails (Sep 11, 2009)

Paul's return has been awesome!


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 11, 2009)

pigtails said:


> Paul's return has been awesome!



He used to be evil. Then he fucked off, came back evil, then went nice, now he's evil again. Or he's nice. But with an evil streak. I'm confused, has he still got a wooden leg or have they just conveniently forgotten about that??!


----------



## pigtails (Sep 11, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> He used to be evil. Then he fucked off, came back evil, then went nice, now he's evil again. Or he's nice. But with an evil streak. I'm confused, has he still got a wooden leg or have they just conveniently forgotten about that??!



He's in a bit of a good stage which is a bit boring, fingers crossed for evil Paul's return 

oh and you'll see him limp occasionally and there have been a couple of funny one liners regarding his one leggedness


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh!! But that's another thing I miss from old-school Neighbours; their habit of forgetting previous stuff and/or repeating the exact same plotlines every 18 months, except with different characters playing the stories out. 

I think that's what disappointed me, the fact I couldn't recognise the usual raft of storylines running concurrently. Have they come up with a new one??


----------



## stavros (Sep 12, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> Can anyone name any new characters over the last couple of years that aren't completely and skull-numbingly bland?



Callum. Best young kid for a long long time, perhaps ever.


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 14, 2009)

stavros said:


> Callum. Best young kid for a long long time, perhaps ever.



Don't think I've met him yet. Will keep an eye out!


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2009)

He's Toadie's adopted son, about the same age as Ben and Mickey, but acts them off the stage.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 14, 2009)

Isn't someone dying soon?
Or has that already happened?


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 15, 2009)

stavros said:


> He's Toadie's adopted son, about the same age as Ben and Mickey, but acts them off the stage.



Oh, is he the fat little fella who's got a dog? He seemed quite funny.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 15, 2009)

No more Mickey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pigtails (Sep 15, 2009)

Iguana said:


> No more Mickey!!!!!!!!!



great innit!!


but you know what it's like he'll probably be back soon


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 16, 2009)

pigtails said:


> great innit!!
> 
> 
> but you know what it's like he'll probably be back soon



I demand to see a corpse. Then I might start watching Neighbours again.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 16, 2009)

pigtails said:


> great innit!!
> 
> 
> but you know what it's like he'll probably be back soon



The problem with Mickey is that he and Ben are RL brothers.  As long as Ben is in it there is always a chance that Mickey will be brought back even if there is no reason for his character to be there.  They now need to re-cast Ben, I wonder if Callum has a RL brother.


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 16, 2009)

Surely, the actor who played Mickey was assasinated in real life?


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> Oh, is he the fat little fella who's got a dog? He seemed quite funny.



Yeah, he's not unlike Toadie when he first showed up as Billy's rebellious school mate, which is a very good thing.


----------



## pigtails (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm just watching it now as on an afternoon shift today - is this where didge gets it??


----------



## Iguana (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't think Toadie would like weddings what with his wife dying at his first wedding and his fiancée admitting she didn't really love him at his second one.  
(((((Poor Toadie.)))))


----------



## stavros (Sep 17, 2009)

Iguana said:


> I don't think Toadie would like weddings what with his wife dying at his first wedding and his fiancée admitting she didn't really love him at his second one.
> (((((Poor Toadie.)))))



Steph was actually his third, because he was engaged to Cindy but that fell through when she went psycho. Steph has a similarly poor record, with Toadie, Max and best of all Mark, where it was it revealed at the wedding he'd shagged Flick the night before. Classic Neighbours.  

So if Bridget snuffs it, what's the betting Declan falls to Kate for consulation?

As for Lucas, wasn't he a highly respected art photographer when he first came into it? Why doesn't he do a bit of that if he's desperate for cash? Or just steal (he is Australian  ).


----------



## Iguana (Sep 19, 2009)

stavros said:


> So if Bridget snuffs it, what's the betting Declan falls to Kate for consulation?



They do have some good chemistry.


----------



## pigtails (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh my fucking god this is hideously painful!


----------



## Iguana (Sep 22, 2009)

No more Mickey, no more Bridget!!!!


----------



## Iguana (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh I love Neighbours.  Bridget dies and the street mourns by having a cake baking competition.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 23, 2009)

Poor? He's a fucking lawyer!

Are the Parkers finally leaving I hope.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 23, 2009)

I quite liked Bridget.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Poor? He's a fucking lawyer!



Are you that obsessed with wealth that when you read the word _poor_ in a comment relating to a man who was widowed on his wedding day you mind jumps straight to his financial situation?

Poor is a word with a meaning similar to lacking.  You can have poor hair growth, a nutrient poor diet or even poor understanding of a word.  It only refers to wealth, or lack thereof, when used in that particular context.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 24, 2009)

he's not real you know. I reserve real feelings for real people.


----------



## stavros (Sep 26, 2009)

You almost sense that the producers know that the Parkers have never been that popular, and so have got rid of all of them fairly quickly. Let's hope whoever now moves in is more at the Timmins-Rebecchi end of the Australian family.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 27, 2009)

stavros said:


> You almost sense that the producers know that the Parkers have never been that popular, and so have got rid of all of them fairly quickly.



Actually the problem was that the current executive producer loved the Parkers and wanted to make them the heart of the show.  They were also very popular with Australian audiences.  The thing is though, that Neighbours has a much, much bigger audience in the UK, and the UK audience largely hated the Parkers.  

So I think for quite a while they were just trying and trying to win the UK audience over as I think there was a national pride thing going on.  I think it would be hard to change a show your home audience is enjoying in order to please you bigger foreign audience.


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2009)

Don't we still own Australia anyway?


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 29, 2009)

stavros said:


> Don't we still own Australia anyway?



Apparantly! Seems we can still murder people and get the authorities to make it look like an accident, at the very least.


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2009)

I put a question to my housemate and fellow-Neighbours watcher today; you have the entire (current) cast in a line and can throw one punch. Who gets it?

She immediately went for Bridget, but I said no Parkers because they've all fucked off/died, so she went for Zeke. I'm weighing up options between Ringo and Dan. Thoughts please.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 29, 2009)

stavros said:


> I put a question to my housemate and fellow-Neighbours watcher today; you have the entire (current) cast in a line and can throw one punch. Who gets it?
> 
> She immediately went for Bridget, but I said no Parkers because they've all fucked off/died, so she went for Zeke. I'm weighing up options between Ringo and Dan. Thoughts please.



Sunny or Ben.


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2009)

I hope Donna doesn't go too far down the Bible-bashing route. She's been one of the better additions in recent years. That said, Harold was still a good character when he was in the God Squad.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 30, 2009)

stavros said:


> I put a question to my housemate and fellow-Neighbours watcher today; you have the entire (current) cast in a line and can throw one punch. Who gets it?
> 
> She immediately went for Bridget, but I said no Parkers because they've all fucked off/died, so she went for Zeke. I'm weighing up options between Ringo and Dan. Thoughts please.



Ben.

He's so shit.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't decide between Ben and Charlie.


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2009)

They can't seriously get rid of Steph can they? She, with Toadie, Karl and Susan are the mainstays of the Street.

Also, anyone else noticed that C5 haven't got a sponsor at the moment? Is Neighbours threatened by the credit crunch.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 7, 2009)

I can't fucking stand Steph.  She's just so annoying!


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 8, 2009)

I never really warmed to Steph. In theory I'd like her but no.


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2009)

Of course, Toadie could solve Callum's mother-figure problem by just getting back with Steph.


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2009)

*Thread revival*

Lucas has suddenly gone from being quite a good character, to being a right spiggin' hufter. Agreed?


----------



## pigtails (Oct 19, 2009)

Elle is such a good bitch!!

I still like Lucus but he's definitely not as good as he use to be.


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2009)

pigtails said:


> Elle is such a good bitch!!



She's not bad, but she's still some way short of Izzy at her most glorious.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 19, 2009)

stavros said:


> She's not bad, but she's still some way short of Izzy at her most glorious.



true, Izzy was awesome!


----------



## stavros (Oct 26, 2009)

Ooh, I wasn't expecting that. Might we get the whole Scully crew back, particuarly Joe?


----------



## Iguana (Oct 26, 2009)

stavros said:


> Ooh, I wasn't expecting that. Might we get the whole Scully crew back, particuarly Joe?



Why did Joe and Lynne split up?  I remember them trying for a late in life baby and then the next time I switched on they were split up and Joe was gone.  They fired the actor IRL didn't they?


----------



## stavros (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, he was caught smoking weed and hence they wrote him out. Shame, because he was one of the best characters. We don't seem to have any dinky-die Aussie blokes anymore. I suppose Toadie approaches it at times, but he's not really there with the Joes Scully and Mangel.

Is this dog trainer woman just a distraction for Toadie, whilst he still pines for Steph? I still liked Callum's match-making skills.


----------



## stavros (Oct 28, 2009)

Good proper cat fight yesterday.


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2009)

Why are they fucking around with this new "coming up" segment after the cliffhanger? Why change the format after 20+ years like that?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bree from Neighbours is now in a US series called Hung. FACT.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 4, 2010)

I might check that on the +1. Am growling at Vorderman on question time atm.


Ooooh. Still 09 thread. gosh. It's march by now isn't it? Am I the only one still watching neighbours?


----------



## pigtails (Mar 4, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Bree from Neighbours is now in a US series called Hung. FACT.



I know, she's looking good!

and you shoul have started a 2010 thread for that! *tut*


----------



## pigtails (Mar 4, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Ooooh. Still 09 thread. gosh. It's march by now isn't it? Am I the only one still watching neighbours?



I'm dipping in and out, I've lost my passion for it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 4, 2010)

drag0n said:


> I might check that on the +1. Am growling at Vorderman on question time atm.
> 
> 
> Ooooh. Still 09 thread. gosh. It's march by now isn't it? Am I the only one still watching neighbours?



I have already seen all of Hung, I downloaded it all. 

I have not watched any Neighbours at all in 2010.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not finding it particularly gripping either.  Partly because I'm against the return of Lynn.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 4, 2010)

drag0n said:


> I'm not finding it particularly gripping either.  Partly because I'm against the return of Lynn.



Yep, I think her return has a direct connection to me not being bothered!


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooh. Bree is looking worse than I remember.   Mind you, no need for an actress to be super stunning. I support less conventional attractiveness on tv.


----------



## stavros (Mar 10, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Ooooh. Still 09 thread. gosh. It's march by now isn't it? Am I the only one still watching neighbours?



Nope, I still watch it avidly. I stopped posting here because I thought I was the only one still watching it.

Some great randiness from Karl and Susan today.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 15, 2010)

Starting with a black and white dream sequence  

I'm a bit lost but am now at my parents for the foreseeable so have regained some control of a tv and suspect I will be back to watching on a regular basis.


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't like this new "Tomorrow on Neighbours" crap they've got at the end of each episode now. I'll know what happens tomorrow when I watch it tomorrow, as I have done for going on twenty years.

Zeke's gone through a few incarnations since the naive geek he first was. His new bird was obviously trouble from the start.

The Steph-fucking-Dan storyline is quite good though, although I predict when the shit hits the fan her and Libby will have a good old squabble, hate each other for a couple of weeks before becoming best friends again, as usually happens.


----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2010)

A three-way split screen today, really pushing the boundaries of technology.


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 30, 2010)

The new Summer is probably the best jailbait since Janae.


----------



## stavros (May 1, 2010)

If anything was going to revive this thread it was the above topic.

I still can't work out why Steph and Toadie haven't even mentioned abortion yet, or that Steph just had a sympathy fuck with a stranger when she was away.

And I think Callum should get his own show. The genuine star of the programme at the moment.


----------



## stavros (Jul 22, 2010)

Thread revival by popular demand (see the soap thread from earlier in the week).

I'm not sure whether to hate Lynn, or love her for the ridiculous annoyance her character provokes. She's so over the top that it's basically car-crash telly that you can't turn off.

Oh and Jambooboo, is the head's daughter vying with Summer in your jailbait stakes?


----------



## Iguana (Jul 22, 2010)

Has Diana from V come into it yet?


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 23, 2010)

Watched today.  Good to see the old faces again, although it'll be a few days before I get to know all the new people and wtf is going on.

I felt the guy (declan?) was in the right throwing the businessman out for sleazing on the waitresses.  But paul's all about the money.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 24, 2010)

Has the actor for declan actually changed or is it a temporary thing?


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 24, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Has the actor for declan actually changed or is it a temporary thing?


 
I'm not sure.  I haven't watched for ages so I thought they'd written in a new character called declan with suspicious similarities to the old one.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 24, 2010)

Nah it's a straight replacement actor, I'm just not sure if it's permanent. I didn't stop watching.    direct any queries my way


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 24, 2010)

Shall do  I'm looking forward to mondays already.  It's the dramatic endings, they hook me right in.


----------



## stavros (Jul 24, 2010)

Apparently Declan is a permanent switch. I was told the original has joined the Aussie army. It does bring to mind .


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 24, 2010)

stavros said:


> .



That is excellent


----------



## stavros (Jul 25, 2010)

Isn't it? It just confirms that nobody who even works on the show takes it that seriously.

Being as the UK is the show's chief market, do we think Dirty Des' takeover of Channel 5 will alter Neighbours in anyway? I'm expecting the Duke of Edinburgh to crop up to murder Susan in a suspicious car crash in Paris.


----------



## stavros (Jul 26, 2010)

With the use of CCTV footage today, it almost felt like I was watching The Wire. 



/sarcasm


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 26, 2010)

Indeed


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2010)

They're obviously building up to some major fan-hitting-shit today. If the truth comes out, all three of Libby, Lucas and Sonia are going to be fucking furious. I predict blood will spill.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 3, 2010)

ok, so I watched Neighbours last night for the first time in years and am a little confused.  Why are Steph and Toadie getting married when they are supposedly in love with other people?  And why are they in love with other people when they're blatently meant for each other. Or at least they were last time I watched it. 
And also, why are there TWO advertisment breaks during the show?!? How totally riddiculous is that!?!


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 3, 2010)

They are taking the piss with the adverts, I was shocked too.  It a 25 minute show ffs.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 3, 2010)

Drama incoming.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh, they got married.  They don't look to happy about it though.


----------



## stavros (Aug 3, 2010)

There're two ads on the Aussie broadcast. Only the 7 o'clock repeat on Fiver has two breaks, hence the 5:30 one having the break very early in the show.

Hellsbells, basically Steph shagged Dan, Libby's ex-husband and Lucas' brother, when her and Lucas were going through a tough patch. Toadie consoled her as a mate, she told him she was preggers and he devised this plan to pass the baby off as his own, thus curtailing his relationship with Sonia, who he really loves and really loves him. What Steph should've done was either have an abortion (never happened in Neighbours before I don't think) or passed it off as a random fuck with a stranger, or even say it was Lucas', given that the real father's from the same gene pool.

I really hope this doesn't drive Toadie away from the Street, because he's been a mainstay for a good fifteen years or so, plus Callum's one of the best characters ever.


----------



## stavros (Aug 9, 2010)

Surreal episode today, as a Neighbour is admitted to hospital and Karl isn't the Dr dealing with it.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm still having real problems with the new declan.


----------



## stavros (Aug 10, 2010)

They seem to dispensed with the charade of "Nice Paul", and he's back to being a cunt. Surely Toadie's got to triumph in that particular battle, being the good guy? I'm reckoning there'll be a court case with Toadie representing Declan and Paul inevitably hiring Tim Collins.


----------



## stavros (Aug 22, 2010)

A mere couple of weeks since Dirty Des bought C5 and already we've got a Neighbours character called Diana. I sense a "suspicious" car crash coming.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been feeling bad for susan recently.


----------



## rollinder (Aug 23, 2010)

stavros said:


> A mere couple of weeks since Dirty Des bought C5 and already we've got a Neighbours character called Diana. I sense a "suspicious" car crash coming.


 
I swear I saw a mention of Susan and a suspicious/mysterious car in a recent tv guide


----------



## stavros (Aug 23, 2010)

Truly, Susan is the People's Former Headteacher and Habitual Adopted Mother.

Quite exciting at the moment to see if Paul's going to get totally fucked alone or if he'll take the family down with him.


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2010)

"Don't underestimate me, I'm still Paul Robinson."


----------



## stavros (Sep 20, 2010)

Thread revival due to the industrial quantities of shit hitting the fan last week. There're a lot of key characters involved in this; Toadie, Steph, Libby, Karl, Susan, Paul and now Lou. It'd be a real shame if they got rid of any of the above.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 20, 2010)

Was lou on the street before the kennedys? Must have been. I think I confuse them with a family before. Off to google... Willis! D'oh.


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah, the Willis family were in the Kennedy house when I started watching it. Lou is the only person who is still in it from then, although Paul's obviously come back.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 11, 2010)

ZOMG


----------



## pigtails (Oct 11, 2010)

I've kinda stopped watching it 

I can't belive I'm missing the end of Paul!


----------



## stavros (Oct 11, 2010)

The Nick-shagging-Pru bit was classic today.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 21, 2010)

All the old libby footage today would be shit if she was a different actress now


----------



## stavros (Oct 23, 2010)

I said on a previously incarnation of this thread, but until she came back a couple of years ago I never really fancied Libby. Now she's easily the fittest of the current Neighbours. Bit surprised they haven't rehashed the old pupil-fancies-teacher storyline yet, especially given she's single now.


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2010)

First death in a while today. Ringo's no great loss though. Any ideas as to who might represent Steph in court if she's prosecuted?


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 22, 2010)

Poor Donna.


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2010)

Proof today that however big your problem, cats help.


----------

